# iPod Bluetooth Module



## applehead (Sep 13, 2004)

Not sure if anyone has seen this yet, but last week I had the opportunity to try out a couple of really crazy new iPod accessories. The first was a bluetooth module/headphone set. The module clipped on to the top headphone jack and remote port, and meshed pretty seamlessly with the look of the pod. A button on the headphones activated the bluetooth, and tracks and volume could be changed via controls on the headphones. Sounded pretty amazing. Apparently there is also an RCA dongle that is coming out that will allow you play your ipod on you stereo or car stereo.

The guy also had a solar panel iPod charger / power supply that with 2 hours of light exposure could power or charge an ipod for up to 10 hours. Seemed awesome for long plane rides.

Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Be even nicer if you told us what the company name is.


----------



## applehead (Sep 13, 2004)

I actually didn't catch the name. One of the distributors was wondering around our offices with it. Supposedly it's out in April.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Here are two BlueTooth products that work with iPods. The naviPlay that allows wireless control and the i-Tech Bluetooth media headset that allows you to use conventional earphones to listen to an iPod and switch to an incoming call from a BlueTooth phone (this one looks lame). There will surely be more products coming....


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

used to be jwoodget said:


> (this one looks lame)


I disagree...I'd love that option...sure it's not truely wireless but it lets you enjoy your ipod and when a call comes in (to your phone in a pocket/backpack/etc) you can just hit the button without swapping headsets/unplugging earphones.

Just need to find a more local vendor.


----------

